# R.I.P. Harold Wood Morgue :(



## nelly (Mar 25, 2012)

In memory of Harold Wood Morgue that finally bit the dust this month


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 25, 2012)

Fantastic photographs there...a great loss!


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Mar 25, 2012)

Kicking myself for missing this place! Stood next to it's rubble pile, I suppose that's the best I'll get now


----------



## sj9966 (Mar 25, 2012)

Great pics, it's a shame it's gone now!


----------



## Silent_Master (Mar 25, 2012)

do you know what date it will be closed down? awesome pictures sad it going


----------



## nelly (Mar 26, 2012)

Silent_Master said:


> do you know what date it will be closed down? awesome pictures sad it going



It's gone fella 

Demolished a few weeks ago, just a pile of rubble now


----------



## whitelaw (Apr 11, 2012)

Great photos - and thanks - but take care in those old morgues. A lot of very nasty bugs can survive a surprisingly long time, especially when they turn the refrigeration off.


----------



## nelly (Apr 11, 2012)

whitelaw said:


> Great photos - and thanks - but take care in those old morgues. A lot of very nasty bugs can survive a surprisingly long time, especially when they turn the refrigeration off.



Will do matey, thanks for the advice, (Thinks back to the shot I have of SK & Wevsky licking the autopsy table)


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 12, 2012)

We didn't manage to get in when we went, it was a bit like Piccadilly Circus in a rush hour frankly. I'm sad we didn't get there.


----------



## #Dan# (May 13, 2012)

Wow, nice find! Very unusual - My top 3 favorites are #2 #7 and #8  Great job!


----------



## inceptionwave (May 13, 2012)

Great pictures and a great find, shame that it has gone though, would of been awesome to have gone to this site!


----------



## ermintrude7 (May 13, 2012)

I work in a mortuary and these are great pics... would hav eloved the chance to have a look around there..


----------



## skeleton key (May 13, 2012)

Cracking pics mate and a new one has surfaced


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 18, 2012)

Great fisheye shots i really luv em!!make mine look sooo much duller!


----------



## nelly (May 24, 2012)

Lol, only just seen this, that wasn't a fish eye fella, that was a 16 shot pano


----------



## the kwan (May 24, 2012)

Just lovely, I would have loved to visit this place.


----------

